# Sega Reveal "Sonic Boom" Sub series. [CGI Animated Cartoon + Games (Wii U & 3DS)]



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2014)

*Sega Reveal "Sonic Boom" Sub series. [CGI Animated Cartoon + Games (Wii U & 3DS)]*

In Nintendo section because exclusive to their consoles.
Thanks to a buddy of mine for the sources.

Sega reveals new Sonic Boom sub-franchise and game


> At the "Year of Sonic" event, Sega has revealed Sonic Boom -- a new sub-franchise in the Sonic world. The new brand will not only sport the previously announced TV show, but two new games on the Wii U and 3DS. This is the last part of the exclusive deal with Nintendo.
> 
> The Wii U game will be headed up by developer Big Red Button (led by a former Naughty Dog art director), and the 3DS version will be handled by Sanzaru Games (the studio that developed the new Sly Cooper). The games will serve as a prequel to the CG TV show.
> 
> ...













I think Tails' design looks slick, yo.

More concept art & screenshots here


----------



## SockHead (Feb 6, 2014)

looks like dA fan art lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2014)

Added a link to more concept art and screenshots.



SockHead said:


> looks like dA fan art lol


Haha, I thought it was kinda fake at first till I watched the video. Looks promising from what we've had from Sega recently (Maybe it's because they aren't actually making the games?)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks nice but Sonic and Knuckles look so weird. Sonic is really tall and Knuckles is even taller and beefy and it's awkward.

But Tails and Amy look pretty bad ass.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 6, 2014)

Sonic could never interest me I'm not really into furry **** (sonic cd was the only fun one imo)


----------



## Dr J (Feb 6, 2014)

Tails' new look is enough to get me to watch the series once it starts airing[I'll probably play the 3DS game as well at some point].

Knuckles.. kinda looks like he's on steroids now, Tails' new design matches his character nicely, and Sonic looks like he's much older than we've seen him in previous games; Amy seems to have been aged at lot as well.(They all look older however)


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that Knuckles is to tall and buff!!


----------



## Dr J (Feb 6, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> I think that Knuckles is to tall and buff!!



Agreed. Other than Knuckles, the character designs look really cool(I love Tails' design the most!)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not a fan of their look and watching the trailer just reminded me of Ratchet and Clank. The environment and story seems like a rip from Ratchet and Clank honestly. :/ Still I'll keep an on eye on it, could end up being fun I guess.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 6, 2014)

I watched the reveal trailer, the worlds look pretty cool. It reminds me of an MMO.


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2014)

I like amy's design the most, tails is good too. Knuckles however looks like a flying squirrel.


Oh and also, the cartoon looks really promising.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't really understand all of the bandages on all of them.
In general, I'm not really that interested in the game, or the design.
But then again, I'm not really into the Sonic Franchise.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, this is just ridiculous! They look absolutely terrible!


----------



## panzerattack (Feb 6, 2014)

Amy Rose, you look amazing! Knuckles, you look awful! As a long time fangirl who has kinda given up (SA2:B was the last good Sonic game) I'm excited but worried at the same time. The art reminds me a little of that terrible terrible TERRIBLE rpg on the DS... man that game was horrific.

I'd cross my fingers, but, y'know. If it's good I'll have to buy a Wii U and there are no other games I want for it. Sigh!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2014)

wait what the hell do you mean "Year of Sonic" is that what 2014 is


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 7, 2014)

It looks like a bad fan redesign. 

Amy and Tails are OK, Sonic's arms are f**king BLUE, and Knuckles... If you're going to be that buff, at least work on your legs too man.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Knuckles... If you're going to be that buff, at least work on your legs too man.


Knuckles has been going under "special training" with his arms.

At the same time people, It's meant to be a Sub series and not actually canon to the story. So that's why they could re-design them slightly.

I...I mean I hope they don't become too popular and Sega reconsider and make it their main Sonic franchise.




Blah! Here's more gameplay footage for you folks.


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 7, 2014)

i am so ready for both the cartoon and game!!! but, yeah, knuckles is my favourite and this design is going to take some getting used to lmao

i love how they're bringing back the unique character mechanics/kinda reminiscent of the adventure/heroes era

*edit:* something has been really throwing me off about sonic omg i just realised it's his blue arms ;;;;;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't like knuckles and sonic :T
RIP characters


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> wait what the hell do you mean "Year of Sonic" is that what 2014 is



No it's the Year of Persona and nobody can tell me otherwise. Persona Q, Persona 4 The Ultimax Suplex Hold, Persona 4: Dancing All Night, and Persona 5 all 2014 (for Japan).

@hyogo: Sonic Boom was heavy on that dubstep for sure. Very unfitting.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm kind of looking forward to it. I personally enjoy the 3DS version of Lost World. Plus since it's not part of the main continuity they can do different things with it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> @hyogo: Sonic Boom was heavy on that dubstep for sure. Very unfitting.


Yes, It's Skrillex, His "music" is always offputting.

They're only doing that for the trailers, They did that for Lost World too if I remember, None of the music in-game will be any Dubstep I believe.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


>



+1

The shared opinion is that knuckles looks stupid. Surely Sega thought that too.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope that means Rouge will have really buffed up legs, Scrawny arms and is really short.

Aw man, dem legs tho


----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2014)

Amy and Tails look great. Sonic is taller than usual, and Knuckles... what happened to Knuckles?! Why did they do that to him?!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 15, 2014)

Sonic and Knuckles look like ****. Amy and Tails, you guys are looking gooooood.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 18, 2014)

The following image does not reflect my views on the topic. But I thought it was a relevant comparison.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 18, 2014)

Nobody is safe from Roid Knux.


----------

